# Question about using the EXT-IN on Denon AVRs



## Vader (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi all,

Quick question about exactly what is bypassed by using the external analog in path. I just hooked up the 5.1 analog jacks to my HD-DVD player (Whoo hoooo!). I know that the digital processing (such as Pro-Logic, DTS, Dolby Digital, etc) is not applicable here, but what about stuff like the crossover and speaker balance? I know that the sub level coming from these jacks is a different story, so Denon put the EXT-IN sub setting to compensate. But do I have to reset everything else? Thanx!


----------



## MACCA350 (Apr 25, 2006)

There is no processing on the EXT.IN, only volume control. all distance and bass management must be performed by the player, all the Denon will do is amplify what comes in.

cheers


----------



## Vader (Jul 8, 2006)

That's what I was afraid of... I have heard that the test tones in the HD-A1 are somewhat inaccurate, and I cannot (I think) adjust the players speaker levels dynamically with a calibration disk - I have to enter setup, correct? So, am I correct that the way to go is play the DVE test tones, making note of what adjustments are necessary, then make the changes in setup, repeating as needed to fine tune?


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

Vader said:


> That's what I was afraid of... I have heard that the test tones in the HD-A1 are somewhat inaccurate, and I cannot (I think) adjust the players speaker levels dynamically with a calibration disk - I have to enter setup, correct? So, am I correct that the way to go is play the DVE test tones, making note of what adjustments are necessary, then make the changes in setup, repeating as needed to fine tune?


Yes the built-in center and the subwoofer tones are messed up (still!) :thumbsdown: 

And it is kinda pain to use THX optimizer, Avia or DVE tones off of a disc -- yes you have to note the level while playing disc tones for each speaker and then go back into the Toshiba's setup to make the changes. May want to iterate/repeat to make sure. At least you can just enter the same distance settings that the AVR uses.

Good Luck!
Bob


----------



## MACCA350 (Apr 25, 2006)

By volume control I meant you can use the receiver to trim the speaker levels for EXT.IN just the same as for the other inputs.

cheers


----------



## Vader (Jul 8, 2006)

OK, I just finished calibrating all channels using the Tosh's setup, and DVE. The only thing is that I had to calibrate 7 dB below reference to get the sub output to be 2-3 dB hot (leaving the sub at '0', I had to lower all of the other channels accordingly). First, I would play back the DVE test tones and make note of what had to happen to which channel. While DVE was at the TT sub-menu, I went to the setup of the Tosh and made the adjustments. I repeated this about four times until I got as close as I could (given that the Tosh only allows adjustments in increments of 1dB). I can't wait for the 2.0 upgrade disc to get here (I have no internet connection available, and I dont trust the leaked version)....

Incidentally, switching to the analog jacks and changing the SPDIF to PCM solved my "hiccup" problem completely..... who hoooo!!!


----------



## blekenbleu (Jan 4, 2007)

MACCA350 said:


> There is no processing on the EXT.IN, only volume control. all distance and bass management must be performed by the player, all the Denon will do is amplify what comes in.


I did not see a specification of which Denon receiver is involved..
if it has HDMI input, can he not receive surround digitally and use the AVR's processing?


----------



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

Not sure what Denon you're using but 5803 and upwards digitize the ext in.

Harry.


----------



## MACCA350 (Apr 25, 2006)

Hakka said:


> Not sure what Denon you're using but 5803 and upwards digitize the ext in.
> 
> Harry.


Vader has the AVR-2105

cheers


----------



## Vader (Jul 8, 2006)

Hey guys,

Sorry I kinda disappeared for a bit. Thanks for all the replys! The 2105 does appear to allow trimming of the speaker levels over the EXT-IN, and that's about it. In any case, I got the analog in's calibrated spot-on, and DolbyHD sounds unbelievable!


----------



## MACCA350 (Apr 25, 2006)

Vader said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Sorry I kinda disappeared for a bit. Thanks for all the replys! The 2105 does appear to allow trimming of the speaker levels over the EXT-IN, and that's about it. In any case, I got the analog in's calibrated spot-on, and DolbyHD sounds unbelievable!


Good to hear, glad it worked out for you:T 

cheers


----------

